
Show HN: Compare all daycare inspection results in California - orangep
http://caregems.com
======
anonfunction
The external link to the details of the citations returns a 503.

[https://secure.dss.ca.gov/CareFacilitySearch/FacDetail/37200...](https://secure.dss.ca.gov/CareFacilitySearch/FacDetail/372005376)

